# My AGH Boar Shoat!



## DKRabbitry (Jan 29, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday   His name is Harry


----------



## Kojack (Jan 29, 2012)

He's a dandy!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 29, 2012)

I love piggy faces!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 29, 2012)

Kinda strange looking at that long snout when I am used to seeing a potbelly face everyday   He is pretty cool though.  I love "pig speak"  their different grunts and squeals and voices are so neat to listen to.


----------

